# Hello from Pakistan



## mianmodi (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi! 

I am Modi and i love horses. I happened to have owned a horse and would like to know more about taming tough horses. 

I really hope to learn alot from this forum


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

welcome to the forum!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome! Nice to meet you, I'm sure you will learn lots here!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome!! you'll learn a lot, I know I have!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome here


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Yeah, it's very fun & informative here. Everyone is also nice, too!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya 
welcome to the forum


----------



## Esha (Feb 23, 2008)

I wish you a lot of reading/writing fun!


----------

